# Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Januar 2012)

*Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Ich bin absoluter Linux-Neuling aber möchte mich nun doch mal ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen. Zudem möchte ich mir bei erster Gelegenheit das Raspberry Pi holen um es als HTPC zu nutzen.
Nun strotzt dieses System nicht gerade vor Rechenpower (700MHz ARM11 SoC)  und deshalb würde ich diese zu gern bestmöglich ausnutzen. Wäre Gentoo dafür geeignet? Soweit ich weiß, passt es sich doch bestmöglich an die Hardware an, da es direkt darauf kompiliert wird.

Auf Wikipedia steht:


> Zur Installation standen früher drei verschiedene „Stages“ zur Auswahl,  welche unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägte Grundsysteme darstellten.  Mittlerweile wird nur noch das Stage 3-Archiv bereitgestellt welches ein  nahezu vollständiges Grundsystem enthält. Obwohl keine separaten  Stage 1- und Stage 2-Archive mehr bereitgestellt werden, kann die  Installation trotzdem als solche mittels eines Stage 3-Archivs  durchgeführt werden. Die Vorteile einer Stage 1-Installation liegen vor allem in der sehr  starken Optimierung des Grundsystems für die jeweilige Plattform.



Was genau wird denn bei Stage 1 noch alles installiert? Erhält man dabei ein komplett "nacktes" Linux ohne jegliche Software? Wie sieht es denn dann noch mit Treibern aus?


Sobald das System soweit vorbereitet ist, würde ich es gern HTPC-fähig machen.
Dazu soll es:
- alle Audio-/Videoformate abspielen
- Streaming auf die PS3 ermöglichen
- TV-Programme via USB-TV-Karte aufnehmen / als Festplattenrekorder dienen
- schnell booten
- meinen Drucker+Scanner im Netzwerk bereitstellen

Was meint ihr zu meinem Vorhaben? Welche USB-TV-Karten werden denn eigentlich unterstützt?


----------



## blackout24 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Für ein Linux Neuling würde ich erstmal empfehlen die Distribution bei der als x86 bzw. x86_64 Version
in einer Virutellen Maschine zu testen. Es gibt von den meisten auch eine Version für die ARM Architektur.
Also erstmal mit Linux Mint, Ubuntu oder Debian auf der VM anfangen und vertraut machen. Fortgeschrittenere Distributionen
wären dann Gentoo und Arch Linux, wobei letzteres noch als die einsteigerfreundlichere bezeichnen würde. Im Prinzip muss bei Arch nur am Anfang ein weniger per Hand konfiguriert werden, dann hat man ein nacktes System mit Kommandozeile. Den Rest installiert man sich aus Repos schnell und unkompliziert dazu. Aus dem Quellcode braucht man da nicht kompilieren und ist dank Voroptimierung affig schnell. In wie weit sich Arch Linux ARM davon unterscheidet weiß ich nicht, es hat aber eigene Repos.


----------



## eXtIO (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Hi,

als Linux Neuling empfehle ich dir, das ersteinmal in einer VM zu installieren und ein wenig damit herumzuspielen.

Der Installationsprozess eines Gentoo funktioniert aktuell (Stage3) vereinfacht folgendermaßen:
1. Vorbereitung des Storage
2. Entpacken des stage3 in die zukünftige root-partition + chroot. Das Stage3 ist im Endeffekt ein komplett vorbereitetes Basissystem.
3. Bauen des Kernels, Installation des Bootloaders
4. Reboot ins frische System
5. Installation des userlands

Früher hat man normalerweise einen Stage1 Install durchgeführt, der Unterschied besteht darin, dass bei Schritt 2. anstelle des Stage3 ein Stage1 image entpackt wurde, welches noch generischer und abgespeckter war. Der einzige Zweck des Stage1 images bestand darin, per "bootstrap" ein Stage3 image zu bauen, welche dann aber direkt per gcc und USE flags auf die entsprechende Hardware sowie den jeweiligen use case optimiert werden konnte.

Stage3 ermöglicht dies aber ebenfalls, hierzu wird dann einfach bei Schritt 5. nach entsprechender Konfiguration das komplette System nochmal neu gebaut.

Ich persönlich nutze Linux als Haupt-OS seit 13 Jahren, davon seit ca. 9 Jahren gentoo. Der große Vorteil an Gentoo ist der "gentoo way of life", der Aspekt Quelldistribution ist nur einer davon. Ebenfalls versucht gentoo, dir möglichst viel Freiheit zu bieten. Dies zeigt sich im packet tree genauso wie durch die Möglichkeit, per USE flags auf compile ebene festzulegen, was dein System an Features bieten soll. Auch "kleinere" Aspekte wie stark ausgeprägte manuelle Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (welche zwar bei anderen distris auch vorhanden sind, aber je nachdem auch mal umständlicher) grenzen Gentoo von anderen Distris ab. Der "Preis" dafür ist jedoch, dass sich die distri eher an erfahrene Nutzer richtet. Als Neuling solltest du zumindest keine Scheu davor haben, alles manuell + in der console zu erledigen. Ein Vorteil wiederrum ist, dass man auch schnell lernt, was hinter den ganzen grafischen Tools abläuft  Und die gentoo community ist meiner Meinung nach die Beste, dort wird dir immer sofort geholfen.


----------



## dot (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Ein Gentoo-System auf so einem Geraet zu nutzen ist mehr als fragwuerdig. Du musst bedenken das du so gut wie jedes Programm (+ Systemrpgoramme waehrend der Installation) auf diesem Geraet kompiliert werden muss. Das dauert je nach Groesze des Quellcodes ein paar Sekunden oder eher langwierige Minuten. Die Zeitersparnis du je nach Einstellung erzielt werden sind so marginal das du sie kaum bemerken wirst. Zusaetzlich hast du als Anfaenger sowieso schon andere Probleme zu meistern als sich mit Fehlern waehren des Kompiliervorgangs auseinander zu setzen. Du hast ja nach der Installation quasi nur das Grundsystem mit der DOS-artigen Oberflaeche. Mehr nicht... Vorausgesetzt du meisterst die Installation. Du fragst ja schon bezueglich Treibern usw. Du musst waehrend der Installation deinen eigenen Linux Kernel konfigurieren. Sollte das nicht richtig gemacht werden hast du entweder nicht die passenden Treiber fuer die Benutzung der Hardware zur Verfuegung oder das Betriebssystem startet einfach nicht...
Mein Fazi an dich: Lass es und begnuege dich erstmal mit einer fertigen Distribution wie z.B. Ubuntu & Co. Damit wirst du noch genug Spasz haben um dein Vorhaben umzusetzen.


----------



## eXtIO (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*



dot schrieb:


> Ein Gentoo-System auf so einem Geraet zu nutzen ist mehr als fragwuerdig. Du musst bedenken das du so gut wie jedes Programm (+ Systemrpgoramme waehrend der Installation) auf diesem Geraet kompiliert werden muss.



Das ist ein gutes Argument! Erinnert mich an meine letztes Gentoo-Installation auf einem Netbook der ersten Generation... ohne distcc mit cross-compiler wird das keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## dot (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Vorallem hat ein Linux-Neuling in der Regel kein distcc System welches er nutzen koennte. Man koennte sich da zwar was ueber cygwin & Co basteln, aber das ist eigentlich auch nur eine Kruecke. Waere mir fuer den Einstieg und vermutlich auch dem Wissensstand zu kompliziert. 
Ich meine ich bin schon leidensfaehig (Damals ein Gentoo Stage 1 System auf einem P1 200MHz System betrieben), aber aus heutiger Sicht in Sachen Zeitkosten und Nutzen wuerde ich es keinem empfehlen. Schon gar nicht einem Neuling der vermutlich komplett dadurch abgeschreckt wird.




> Das ist ein gutes Argument! Erinnert mich an meine letztes Gentoo-Installation auf einem Netbook der ersten Generation... ohne distcc mit cross-compiler wird das keinen Spaß machen.



Wenn das System dann komplett eingerichtet ist ist es ja ok, aber der Weg dahin. Ein weiterer Schwachpunkt ist wenn du spaeter etwas mal nachinstallieren willst und einen Rattenschwanz an Paketabhaengigkeiten hast, welches quasi wichtige Systempakete beinhaltet. Wenn man nicht regelmaeszig updatet laeuft man in unmengen an Abhaengidkeitsfehlern beim Kompilieren rein die man nur sehr schwierig beheben kann. Dann laeuft es auf nerviges Rumlesen im Forum hinaus. Der Teufelskreis ist dann wieder das man das System eigentlich immer aktuell halten sollte und das mach bei 700MHz definit keinen Spasz.


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Ich stand letztens vor einem ähnlichen Problem (bzw tu es immer noch). Ich werde mir ein Raspi zulegen und es als Router und Firewall einsetzen - es stellte sich dann auch bei mir die Frage nach dem Betriebssystem. Ich nutze seit 2006 Gentoo, mittlerweile auf 5 Systemen. Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich auch auf dem Raspi Gentoo eingesetzt, aber aus den schon genannten Gründen ist davon Abstand zu nehmen. Wenn es unbedingt Gentoo sein muss, würde ich das System auf einem schnellen Rechner crosskompilieren und dann auf das ARM-System packen - aber sowas regelmäßig und bei jedem größeren Update?
Ich persönlich habe mich für OpenBSD entschieden - das System ist mit ~200MB (ohne GUI) sehr klein und zudem sehr stabil und erprobt. Ich würde dir dann eher eine Distribution wie Mythbuntu (ein HTPC-Ubuntu) empfehlen.

Gentoo ist zwar ein großartiges System, um die Funktionsweise eines Linuxsystems kennenzulernen und sich ein hochgradig angepasstes System zusammenzubauen, die angeblichen Vorteile wie "schneller durch an die Plattform angepasste Pakete" sind aber nicht der Rede wert. Zudem erfordert Gentoo eine gewisse Rechenleistung - erst recht bei einem HTPC-System, was in der Regel doch recht viele Pakete erfordert.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: der persönliche Overkill in letzter Zeit war für mich übrigens das Bauen von Chromium, was auf einem lahmen Celeron dann nach ~20 Stunden mit einem Fehler abbrach


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gentoo für HTPC mit geringer Leistung?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Beratung. Wenn der Vorteil nicht der Rede wert ist, werde ich vielleicht dann doch lieber die Finger von Gentoo lassen.

Wegen Mythbuntu:


			
				Wikidia schrieb:
			
		

> Mythbuntu erfordert einen wesentlich schnelleren Prozessor als andere  Ubuntu-Versionen – die Website nennt 1 GHz minimal und empfiehlt je nach  Anwendung 2 oder sogar 3 GHz.[125] Eine Hauptursache hierfür ist, dass MythTV für die (nicht abschaltbare) Unterstützung von zeitversetztem Fernsehen das Programm permanent aufzeichnet, was je nach TV-Karte hohe Systemanforderungen stellen kann.



Ich hatte irgendwo mal noch von einem anderen Linux gelesen, welches für HTPCs geeignet sein soll.
Was haltet ihr z.B. von MeeGo? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Treibern ab unter Linux? laufen sämtliche Linux-Treiber auf allen Distributionen?
Gibt es eine aktuelle Liste mit TV-Karten, die unterstütz werden?


----------

